# Wondering if I have Hashimoto's - help



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

I know you guys are no replacement for a doctor, but I've been wondering if I might have Hashimoto's. For several years, I have found I can't tolerate things with iodine in them. Just this week, I ate some garlic and got insanely hyper, angry, shaky, hurt everywhere, heart rate goes to about 100, insomnia. Then I read garlic is high in iodine. The same thing happens when I eat seafood or if I eat more than like 1/2 grain of iodized salt per day. I saw my regular doc and he tested my thyroid but not antibodies and said everything is normal. He said he's refer me to an endo if I wanted to go. I just thing it's strange I can't tolerate certain things and I've heard people with Hashimoto's can't tolerate iodized salt. I just am wondering if you think I should see an endo? I'm tired of dealing with stupid doctors who say "That's just the way your body is" but don't test me. I've also been diagnosed with fibromyalgia. I looked at mayoclinic.com on symptoms of Hashi's and have all the symptoms there. My doc was going to order the antibody test, but he didn't think my insurance would pay for the test so now he will refer me to an endocronologist. Sorry this is so long. Just needing some help!!!! Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

wendynu, welcome to the forum.

I would take your doctor's offer to refer you to an endocrinologist, who will have more experience with Hashimoto's.

I'm not a Hashi's expert, but I'm sure others will be along...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wendynu said:


> I know you guys are no replacement for a doctor, but I've been wondering if I might have Hashimoto's. For several years, I have found I can't tolerate things with iodine in them. Just this week, I ate some garlic and got insanely hyper, angry, shaky, hurt everywhere, heart rate goes to about 100, insomnia. Then I read garlic is high in iodine. The same thing happens when I eat seafood or if I eat more than like 1/2 grain of iodized salt per day. I saw my regular doc and he tested my thyroid but not antibodies and said everything is normal. He said he's refer me to an endo if I wanted to go. I just thing it's strange I can't tolerate certain things and I've heard people with Hashimoto's can't tolerate iodized salt. I just am wondering if you think I should see an endo? I'm tired of dealing with stupid doctors who say "That's just the way your body is" but don't test me. I've also been diagnosed with fibromyalgia. I looked at mayoclinic.com on symptoms of Hashi's and have all the symptoms there. My doc was going to order the antibody test, but he didn't think my insurance would pay for the test so now he will refer me to an endocronologist. Sorry this is so long. Just needing some help!!!! Anyone have a similar experience?


Welcome to the board, Wendynu!

You may be hypethryoid; sounds like it to me!

Can you post your most recent labs with the ranges?

Most definitely see the endo and if may, I recommend these tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Please let us know how all this goes for you. You sound quite ill so you do need a diagnosis and medical intervention.


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't have those numbers from my latest tests with me. I'm not even sure which tests my doc ordered. I think he mentioned T3 and T4. Thanks for your responses. I've been living like this for years and am really sick of it. I hardly ever feel relaxed, always tense and mostly hyper. I hate it. Thanks for your responses!


----------



## wendynu (Oct 15, 2011)

The only number I have right now is a few years ago my TSH was .52. I don't even know what that means. Any thoughts? I can get those other numbers next week and post that.


----------

